# Loosening Sidecuts



## 481apprentice (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any tricks to loosen up a pair of new side cuts? I have tried WD-40, Kroil, 10w-30 syntheic motor oil and the things are still tough to open.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

What brand are they?

~Matt


----------



## 481apprentice (Jul 3, 2008)

Knipex. Just got them today but have been working on them for a couple of hours.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jam some sand in the joints with some wd40 and work it for a while.


----------



## 481apprentice (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I'm just going to have to return them. I got them from Chad's tool box, so we'll see how well they honor returns and quality within knipex. Knipex supposedly has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

My Klein's are still pretty tight after 5 or 6 weeks mild use. I believe that they will loosen up with use. They started that way and it's been pretty humid lately. 
I keep working them with penetrating oil and lubricant. Better to loosen up over time, than start out sloppy & floppin'.
But if you think it's actually a manufacturing defect or just a bad pair, send 'em back. Knipex definitely knows how to make pliers, that's their thing.
No sand for me, thanks.


----------



## gearhead (May 13, 2007)

Pb blaster is the way to go. That has saved the day for me many times. Even after using my kleins as a hammer causing them to seize up. Just about any auto parts store sells it.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Use Comet sink cleanser and thread cutting oil. Just keep adding it to the joint while you work them open and closed. When they free up flush out the joint with WD-40.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Simple solution: Take some dead presidents into your supply house. You're spending far too much time trying to fix something that isn't worth the time. Buy a new pair. Keep the old pair as back-up.


----------



## 481apprentice (Jul 3, 2008)

I've already contacted chad'stoolsbox.com to return them. But other than the fact I got a real stiff pair they are very nice and the knives seem to be much sharper than any pair of kleins I have.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Let us know how Chad's Tool Box .com treats you. When I make my next Knipex purchase, I will probably choose them. They have a wide selection of Knipex (and other quality European tool makers).


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

480sparky you have a good point, however it is relative in a way.
I can't help but think that a journeyman (in my local) works about an hour for a pair of Klein's. I have to work 3 hours and still haven't quite reached the retail price, LOL. Plus tax...and that my first hour of the day pretty much pays for gas there, and my last hour pays for gas home. So, pretty close to a day's pay for a lineman pliers. 

50 miles each way, I hope the weather gets better, it's been pretty rainy off & on the past 4 or 5 weeks. Looking to leave my tools on site in the gang box and ride my motorcycle. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> 480sparky you have a good point, however it is relative in a way.
> I can't help but think that a journeyman (in my local) works about an hour for a pair of Klein's. I have to work 3 hours and still haven't quite reached the retail price, LOL. Plus tax...and that my first hour of the day pretty much pays for gas there, and my last hour pays for gas home. So, pretty close to a day's pay for a lineman pliers.
> 
> 50 miles each way, I hope the weather gets better, it's been pretty rainy off & on the past 4 or 5 weeks. Looking to leave my tools on site in the gang box and ride my motorcycle. :thumbsup:


You're either paying way too much for tools, or are not getting paid near enough for the value of your work.

If _the cost of a single, basic hand tool_ is the equivielent to a _day's take-home pay_, you probably would be better off flipping burgers at the local Mickey Ds around the corner. Let's say the price of the tool is $25. Working a normal 251 days a year, you take home $6275 per annum?? That's $523 per month. Federal poverty level is a whopping 10,210/yr.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I was being a smart ass.
But, realistically, my 1st term apprentice rate is $9.80/hr. and the JW rate is $28.00. If a Klein linenam pliers is $25 to $30 do the math. You'll see what I was saying.

Because I am driving 100 miles round trip daily, 25mpg, $4.25/gal. That's almost 2hours wage in gas. $30 is more than 3 hours pay for this apprentice.

I do agree with you that if a pliers are just giving a real pain in the ass, slowing you down, frustrating you. What's the point in fighting with them. 

BP


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I was being a smart ass.
> But, realistically, my 1st term apprentice rate is $9.80/hr. and the JW rate is $28.00. If a Klein linenam pliers is $25 to $30 do the math. You'll see what I was saying.
> 
> Because I am driving 100 miles round trip daily, 25mpg, $4.25/gal. That's almost 2hours wage in gas. $30 is more than 3 hours pay for this apprentice.
> ...


Wow, never knew scale was so low not so far away from NYC.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> got them from Chad's tool box


Support your local supply house or they won't be there when you need them. You could have tried a 9" lineman's out found out if they were right and be done with it. Now you are struggling with a pair of lineman's that are inadequate for the job and have to hassle with returns and maybe the next pair are the same. Send them back they email you you damaged them with an unapproved lube and bill you for both.

Do all of us a favor support your local supply house.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Support your local supply house or they won't be there when you need them. You could have tried a 9" lineman's out found out if they were right and be done with it. Now you are struggling with a pair of lineman's that are inadequate for the job and have to hassle with returns and maybe the next pair are the same. Send them back they email you you damaged them with an unapproved lube and bill you for both.
> 
> Do all of us a favor support your local supply house.


 

Another side of that is that when they realize you are buying a tool at your own expence they give you a better price.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Another side of that is that when they realize you are buying a tool at your own expence they give you a better price.


so true, I've made good friends with my local Stuart Irby counter guy, I have yet to pay more than Irby's cost for a tool since I rebuilt his service during our last ice-storm :thumbup: I bought a pair of red/black heavy duty klein racing linemans for 20 bucks, I believe the sticker was like 38 bucks!

I never suggest buying online unless the supply house doesn't have it or won't order it. 95% of my tools have come from the local Irby and they special order me a tool atleast once a month in the last year so I get a pretty good discount:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Having started my working career in a local old school hardware store, I would certainly like to support the local stores.

Will the supply house treat me different as an apprentice than they would as a general homeowner?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey dude I'm with XXXXXXX Electric. It takes time but when they get to know you. Easier if you go with an established electrician.

Think of it this way, do you want GC's to hire out of town contractors or your company.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

so the answer is generally, kind of, "No". ...unless I start a regular habit of buying a lot of tools there? Or I go with an established electrician.
You have to be a familiar face in the store. 
Will some places give you a deal on your first tool purchase, right off the bat, and try to give you incentive to go back there next time?
Because, you know, a pliers leads to a drill, may lead to a punch set, etc, ...


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> so the answer is generally, kind of, "No". ...unless I start a regular habit of buying a lot of tools there? Or I go with an established electrician.
> You have to be a familiar face in the store.
> Will some places give you a deal on your first tool purchase, right off the bat, and try to give you incentive to go back there next time?
> Because, you know, a pliers leads to a drill, may lead to a punch set, etc, ...



It depends on how much your contractor buys there really, but I can call most of my local supply houses (read: IRBY) and say hey guys it's me I need XXXX and XXX and they go ok Jon I'll have it ready when you get here.

If you work with a jw everyday try and keep cash on you so when you go to buy parts (if you go get parts with your jw) you can buy tools then that way it shows you support the supply house more than just buying tools. Plus your jw may even give you some helpful advice :icon_wink:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Worked for a guy once who would take a stiff pair of Kliens and whack them with his hammer right on the joint and presto, they were good to go. :thumbsup:
I tried it once and just made 'em worse. Stick with PB Blaster, if that doesn't work take 'em back.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Mountain Electrician said:


> Worked for a guy once who would take a stiff pair of Kliens and whack them with his hammer right on the joint and presto, they were good to go. :thumbsup:
> I tried it once and just made 'em worse. Stick with PB Blaster, if that doesn't work take 'em back.


I've found that if you do that to the correct side it will make them better, on the open face or I guess I could say the non-cutting side of them use them to drive romex staples all day and presto nice loose pliers!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

You can also ask your local guys if they deliver or ship to save on the gas, not to mention your time is worth money. You will be shocked how many will if you ask. Now a days, except in super rural markets, the local shops are getting crushed and falling to the wayside because of Home Depot and Lowes. So they have to go the extra mile to retain the business. If they know your coming up through the ranks in any trade they want that future business. So don't be worried about a little bartering or asking for extra services, like delivery or shipping it to ya.

You might also be shocked to find out how many of your local guys already have at least an ebay store, if not a full fledged ecommerce site. Order from them online to save the time and gas, then if you have an problem they are close.

This is especially true for hand tools. All you guys in the trades are very picky about them for good reason. Plus you don't want to be without them for days on end if there is a problem. 

Online is great for bulk orders of consumables, items you cannot find locally, or speciality items.

JJ


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Several years ago, one guy who worked for me took a brand new pair of side-cutters and threw them into the sand pit! He worked that sand into the joints of the tool saying that it would help loosen `em up quicker! :blink:

I never had the nerve to do that, but he swore by that procedure! :whistling2:


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... Sounds like i need to move to NY and join that pay scale, I would be buying all kinds of new toys.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

threewire said:


> Wow... Sounds like i need to move to NY and join that pay scale, I would be buying all kinds of new toys.


Take a look at housing prices and insurance costs and see how much will be left after to figure what your disposabale income will be.


----------



## billjames (Aug 9, 2008)

> You might also be shocked to find out how many of your local guys already have at least an *ebay* store, if not a full fledged ecommerce site. Order from them online to save the time and gas, then if you have an problem they are close.


They even have a 10 Most Watched Electrial Auctions page.


----------

